# 1973 3.0 CSI wiring diagram



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

hey,

does somebody have wiring diagrams for a 1973 3.0 CSI
specially interested in the windscreen wiper operation

thanks,Daniel


----------



## Mogwoggle (Jun 21, 2017)

oceandiver86 said:


> hey,
> 
> does somebody have wiring diagrams for a 1973 3.0 CSI
> specially interested in the windscreen wiper operation
> ...


I've got a bunch at home from the workshop manual, I'll upload later

Sent from my LG-D852 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

many thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Mogwoggle (Jun 21, 2017)

Hey sorry didn't have time the other day, here's the wiring diagram









Sent from my LG-D852 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

perfect, thank you, that will do just fine.
have a good weekend


----------

